# Damper



## Estrella

Field and topic:
Hola compeñeros,

Quisiera ayuda con la traducción de "damper". La definición más descriptiva que he encontrado sobre esa palabra es la siguiente, la escribió un miembro de este mismo foro:

"It's a term used in radio frequency technology. Damping isthe reduction of excess vibrations in the rod blank when unloading the rod during a cast. This causes fewer waves in your fly line resulting in more power & distance for less effort. Orvis use a proprietary damping material, called MVR, in the handle of the Trident Rods to accomplish this to a level not attainable by casting skills alone".

Aún con esta brillante descripción, no sé cómo traducir "dumper" al español. Ojalá me pudieran echar la mano.
---------------------

Sample sentence:
El texto que estoy leyendo dice así: 

"If necessary, adjust reference temperature and/or damper setting to achieve 239-265V ".

Les agradezco su ayuda de antemano.


----------



## moira

*Damper =  *Amortiguador (eléctrico, etc ... )


----------



## Estrella

Gracias Moira!!!!


----------



## Poixtan

Estrella said:


> Field and topic:
> Hola compeñeros,
> 
> Quisiera ayuda con la traducción de "damper". La definición más descriptiva que he encontrado sobre esa palabra es la siguiente, la escribió un miembro de este mismo foro:
> 
> "It's a term used in radio frequency technology. Damping isthe reduction of excess vibrations in the rod blank when unloading the rod during a cast. This causes fewer waves in your fly line resulting in more power & distance for less effort. Orvis use a proprietary damping material, called MVR, in the handle of the Trident Rods to accomplish this to a level not attainable by casting skills alone".
> 
> Aún con esta brillante descripción, no sé cómo traducir "dumper" al español. Ojalá me pudieran echar la mano.
> ---------------------
> 
> Sample sentence:
> El texto que estoy leyendo dice así:
> 
> "If necessary, adjust reference temperature and/or damper setting to achieve 239-265V ".
> 
> Les agradezco su ayuda de antemano.


----------



## Poixtan

damper  o dumper??????????


----------



## coolbrowne

Poixtan said:


> damper o dumper??????????


Te aseguro que es d*a*mper, y que *Estrella* hizo un trabajo estupendo de contexto.  ¡Ojalá los otros nos brindarsen la mitad!

Gracias, *Estrella *


----------



## coolbrowne

coolbrowne said:


> ¡Ojalá los otros nos brindarsen la mitad!


Evidentemente debía ser *brindasen*, sin"s"


----------



## Poixtan

Hello, la frase debería   ser brindasen  con la "s"

saludos


----------



## coolbrowne

Poixtan said:


> Hello, la frase debería ser brindasen con la "s"


¡Claro! ¡Tiene razón *Poixtan*!





coolbrowne said:


> Evidentemente debía ser *brindasen*, sin"s"


 Quería decir: sin la *"r"  *(culpa del teclado )

Gracias


----------



## inigopeloto

Yo creo que en la frase que tratas de traducir (If necessary, adjust reference temperature and/or damper setting to achieve 239-265V), hace referencia a "filtro", en este caso para garantizar que las variaciones sean entre esos valores, pero no lo tengo del todo claro, quizás con un poco más del párrafo...

Un saludo!


----------

